# Lethal  Weapon: The Series.



## nixie (Mar 3, 2017)

Watched the first episode, silly, plot line full Of holes, fast paced shoot me up and I was completely hooked.


----------



## J Riff (Mar 4, 2017)

Even without Mel... or is he in it? Apparently not. 'Shoot_ 'em_ up' Nixie, I watched a 'shoot me up' once and got tired of dodging slugs comin' outa the TV.


----------



## nixie (Mar 4, 2017)

Woops never noticed auto correct had changed em to me


----------



## Alexa (Mar 4, 2017)

They made series ? Oh no ! I like to watch the 4 movies as they are from time to time.


----------



## ctg (Mar 5, 2017)

nixie said:


> Watched the first episode, silly, plot line full Of holes, fast paced shoot me up and I was completely hooked.



It's actually better than the movies, because there are loads of them. And the interesting thing is this series is one of the only one that makes me laugh. Lucifier is the second one. 

Thing is, Leo is almost completely removed from the series as nobody can replace Joe Pesci talent. And the one episode Leo actually shows up is lacking of that punch, so I'm kind of glad they made Riggs and Murtaugh's relationship to be the key.


----------



## nixie (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes I found myself laughing and I think I will prefer it to the films.


----------



## Gonk the Insane (Mar 10, 2017)

nixie said:


> I was completely hooked.


I wasn't going to watch it, because I couldn't imagine it matching up to the films - and nobody does crazy like Mel Gibson - but after reading your recommendation I had a look and I'm glad I did. It was great fun, and really entertaining, lots of action and a nice dose of humour too.
Thanks for recommending, Nixie


----------



## Alexa (Jul 31, 2017)

I must admit I got hooked, too. I've just watched ep. 5 and the series have nothing in common with the movies besides the names and a story background.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 1, 2017)

really enjoyed this - it's fun and quite dark in equal measure... roll on S2


----------



## Alexa (Aug 1, 2017)

How come do I have only Season 1 right now ? I'll make a complaint !


----------



## Droflet (Aug 4, 2017)

I didn't think I'd like this but Chrononauts have good taste so I gave it a try. It's basic but fun. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 5, 2017)

Still watching it, in English and French. English version is more advanced in S2 while the French one is still in S1.


----------

